# 70 series Colt 1911



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a complete used series 70 Colt 1911 and was thinking about purchasing a complete Colt 70 series Gold Cup take off to put on top for some plinking fun. I also wanted to install a Gold Cup style trigger in the lower but I was told this isn't possible. Can somebody straighten this out for me ? Why wouldn't the slide and trigger work in my series 70 lower ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

the Gold Cup trigger was wider in a dimension, I don't recall which exact dimension. You can still get a trigger with adjustable overtravel stop for your S70, it just won't be a "Gold Cup" trigger.

As for the upper, I wouldn't just slap on a Gold Cup slide, barrel, etc. Those things get fit proper by Colt, I'd have a qualified gun smith mate the new slide and parts to your frame.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

While the GC slide and bbl MIGHT function ok it may not lockup the bbl lugs into the slide correctly and damage things...VA is right ,have a knowledgable smith fit it correctly to your frame


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

VaMarine,
The other question was not answered. It was two different lowers I inquired about. The first question concerned a standard series 70 lower, not a series 70 gold cup lower. The second question was written after I found a Gold Cup series 80 lower. Not the same part or question at all.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Lt3097 said:


> VaMarine,
> The other question was not answered. It was two different lowers I inquired about. The first question concerned a standard series 70 lower, not a series 70 gold cup lower. The second question was written after I found a Gold Cup series 80 lower. Not the same part or question at all.


And your question was answered in that thread too, they will need to be properly fitted or you risk damaging the gun. A Gold Cup is not a gun to play mix and match with without the aide of a competent gunsmith.

If you're not going to consult a smith, sell the upper you have and buy a whole Gold-Cup that's in one piece.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Start reading over *THIS* to get a picture of why it's bad to just mix and match parts.


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the Schuemann article.


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the Schuemann article.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

VA is correct,the GC and Gov't slides are dimensionally different along with the barrel and link.I believe the frame deck height is the same but rail dimentions vary.A GC slide and barrel will work on a Gov't frame but the chances of the rails jiving are slim,so you need to know how to fit them before you get to any barrel lockup or timing issues.Not something for a kitchen table smithing project.

On your other deal with the 70 upper and 80 lower,that may swap in but you're talking a decade difference in spec variation,GC or not.If the slide does go on,great,but I wouldn't count on it.The best way to get around the FP safety levers in the frame is remove the plunger lever and put in the box,pick up another cheap and cut off the top so it stays in the frame.The filler blank is really meant for doing a trigger job to avoid dinking with the levers,it was never meant to be used in their place.I don't think they are hardened enough because a few smiths have told me they've seen them peen over time.

If these are nice parts,it would be a shame to ruin them building a frankengun when they could be sold to someone needing them,especially the 70 series stuff.

Forgot this,Shuemann's article is something alot of people don't know and you'd be surprised at how many new guns get shipped that aren't right.If you want a real eye opener go to his site and read his view of barrel cleaning,it is something that will negate what most people believe or were taught for cleaning.


----------

